
Installing Ubuntu Linux on Onda 820w intel x86 tablet - wolframio
https://medium.com/@tomac/installing-ubuntu-mint-linux-on-onda-820w-tablet-727747a376b
======
milankragujevic
Does anyone know whether this would work on a Vivax TPC-800 [1], which I think
could be a rebranded version of the Onda tablet? I was thinking of getting it
for myself for less than $120 at my local store and using Ubuntu on it. Will
it work properly, and are there drivers?

[1] [http://hr.vivax.com/vivax-tablet-tpc-800-dual-
os/](http://hr.vivax.com/vivax-tablet-tpc-800-dual-os/)

------
wjnc
But now a review of actually using an Ubuntu tablet? Is this an option tot a
cheap but secure kids tablet?

------
rasz_pl
>Why not get hold of a inexpensive Bay Trail tablet and install Linux on it?

because 2GB ram

Otherwise cute, albeit worthless (click here to select boot device) blog post
with a sole purpose of making people click his affiliate link.

------
reddotX
hm.. why not install unity8? should work better on tablets

